# Dis papa.... c'est quoi une AES ???



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Rien, va faire tes devoirs au lieu de m'emmerder...

Si tu continues à rien foutre tu vas finir comme ton père et ta mère :


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2005)

Comme c'est mignon...


P.S. : qui fait la maman ?


----------



## justme (3 Octobre 2005)

Curieuse façon de demander la parole ...  :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (3 Octobre 2005)

Y'a pas à dire, mais chez un guitariste, le jeu de main droite, ça compte !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> qui fait la maman ?



L'histoire ne le dit pas...


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'histoire ne le dit pas...




Ceci dit, depuis cette triste histoire, il y en a un dont on n'entend plus parlé...

Mais que lui as-tu donc fait ???!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, depuis cette triste histoire, il y en a un dont on n'entend plus parlé...
> 
> Mais que lui as-tu donc fait ???!!!



un bébé ?  :bebe: ...   :affraid:


----------



## Tigg Maigg (3 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, mais chez un guitariste, le jeu de main droite, ça compte !


La gauche aussi, faut bien tenir la Guinness.  À part ça il va faire un paquet de jalouses le Jojo...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

La chtouille et la vérole qui font une ch'tite pause binouze... Un grand moment de pure tendresse... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La chtouille et la vérole qui font une ch'tite pause binouze... Un grand moment de pure tendresse... :love:



La chtouille et la vérole : comme c'est mimi ces p'tits noms doux ! 

En tout cas ils savent s'amuser !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Oui, euh alors... euh... s'il vous plait... je vous en prie hein...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2005)

Mythes éthyliques : très profond, un peu râpeux, torréfié. L'amertume vient en persistance. La consistance est très agréable, épaisse et douce, chaque gorgée se déguste lentement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

Sonny, t'es pas mal non plus en Mickey sponsorisé...






   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Pfff....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Qu'on leur coupe les couilles ! Evitons la descendance !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Trop tard...

Tu connais rezba ?

Il est chauve comme moi, et méchant comme l'amok...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

J'aurais dû m'en douter, c'est si évident maintenant... Bon. Ben qu'on leur coupe les couilles juste pour le fun alors


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2005)

Sonny, bien vu, mais qui est l'autre naze ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2005)

Je sais pas, mais il y a une ressemblance avec Mackie...


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais il y a une ressemblance avec Mackie...


Note : Bannir Web'O.


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2005)

Autant je reconnais bien fantomas, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal &#224; reconnaitre Louis de Fun&#232;s...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien, va faire tes devoirs au lieu de m'emmerder...
> 
> Si tu continues à rien foutre tu vas finir comme ton père et ta mère :



héhé, j'avais loupé ce thread.

Et bien, elles sont jolies les AES.


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'avais loupé ce thread.
> 
> Et bien, elles sont jolies les AES.



Il faut lire : les Apple Expo Sonnyboyesques.

Ne crains rien mon Polo, je l'ai embrassé aussi mais il le fait moins bien que toi !


----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lire : les Apple Expo Sonnyboyesques.
> 
> Ne crains rien mon Polo, je l'ai embrassé aussi mais il le fait moins bien que toi !




Si tu l'as embrassé dans le coup, ça se comprend, il a pas l'habitude


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne crains rien mon Polo, je l'ai embrassé aussi mais il le fait moins bien que toi !


   Ueeeeeeeeerglllllllll!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu l'as embrassé dans le coup, ça se comprend, il a pas l'habitude



Non, non, juste avant le coup, mais pas pendant : il n'était pas assez agile de la colonne !


----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2005)

h&#233;h&#233;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, juste avant le coup, mais pas pendant : il n'était pas assez agile de la colonne !




   Buaaaaaaaaargllll!!! 'Tain d'Adèle! Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai aujourd'hui... D'habitude, je ne suis pas si sensible...


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ueeeeeeeeerglllllllll!!!



Moi-même au début, j'ai trouvé que ca avait un goût bizarre. Mais finalement on s'y fait. C'est un peu entre le hareng saur et le groin de porc saumatre. Pas franchement bon, mais pas commun. 
Mais il est très calin, alors ca compense.

PS : on peut y aller, il bosse en ce moment. Enfin, "bosse", je me comprends (rires).


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2005)

Bande de rats !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lire : les Apple Expo Sonnyboyesques.
> 
> Ne crains rien mon Polo, je l'ai embrassé aussi mais il le fait moins bien que toi !



Me voilà rassuré, j'ai senti monter en moi un goût de jalousie.    

Bon, pour les prochaines AESonnyboyesques, faut créer un thread dans RDV ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les prochaines AESonnyboyesques, faut créer un thread dans RDV ?



Surtout pas, malheureux !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas, malheureux !



Sisi, ambiance garantie.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas, malheureux !



Sisi, ambiance garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, ambiance garantie.



Ouais, ben justement. Moins on est de fous, plus il y a de riz.


----------



## anntraxh (10 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben justement. Moins on est de fous, plus il y a de riz.



Et plus de mei kwei lu, peut-être ???


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Et plus de mei kwei lu, peut-être ???


 
Hei Elei, Kuck Elei?


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

et sinon c'est qui le gars avec une t&#234;te de CRS &#224; gauche sur la photo ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Ben c'est le p&#232;re...


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2005)

Bien écoutes fiston, ça se passe pas toujours bien... il y a des souvenirs douloureux même parfois...:rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de rats !



T'sais c'qu'il t'dit l'CRS ??


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bien écoutes fiston, ça se passe pas toujours bien... il y a des souvenirs douloureux même parfois...:rose:


Dire que j'ai raté ça ! 
Superbe !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2005)

Tu en rateras d'autre !!!

Du moins je te le souhaite...


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en rateras d'autre !!!
> 
> Du moins je te le souhaite...


Merci mon Sonny :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en rateras d'autre !!!
> 
> Du moins je te le souhaite...



Surtout qu'après ce type d'AES*, on fait tout pour oublier...:mouais:

*Administrateurs En Sodomie collective


----------

